# WNS Delta C3 limbs



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

I've not shot that particular limb but anything WNS makes at that price point is a pretty darn good limb.

I own a few sets of the parent limbs to this line and they are really nice.


----------



## Timevoid (Aug 19, 2018)

WNS Delta Limbs are the old rebranded "premium alpha" limbs, glassfiber/wood or glassfiber/foam/carbon. WNS has a huge clearence on the last years limbs because of this rebranding. Pick up a pair 2018/19 of WNS Elite alpha fibre/foam for half the price instead. Much smoother and alot easier through the clicker. 

*Rebranding * 
Axiom > Explorer 
Premium alpha > Delta 
Elite Alpha > Motive 
---------- > Vantage (new segment) 
FC-100 > FC-100 

*Limb materials 3 options:* 
Fiber / Wood. option 1.
Fiber/ Foam. option 2.
Fiber/foam/Carbon. option 3. 










Explanation about the rebranding .


----------



## dpointon8574 (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------



## VoltApex (Mar 16, 2020)

Do you know anything about the delta NX by anychance?


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

As above:

Rebranding 
Axiom > Explorer 
Premium alpha > Delta 
Elite Alpha > Motive 
---------- > Vantage (new segment) 
FC-100 > FC-100 

Limb materials 3 options: 
Fiber / Wood. option 1.
Fiber/ Foam. option 2.
Fiber/foam/Carbon. option 3. 

Timevoid was spot on - pick up the older models for a steal. You may even find SF branded stuff for a big discount.


----------

